# Surprise !!!..Surprise !!!



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Got a couple of boxes in the mail last week...Some more kits ,etc..and some beautiful acrylic jumbo blanks...Couldn't exactly remember ordering the blanks, but figgered with this 'steel-trap' memory I work with now..I just ordered them and forgot about it...Got email this AM from Jay (my son) asking if I had received the blanks that Caroline (DIL) had sent to me out of the blue.. I think I've got a keeper in this daughter-in-law...Can't wait to get after this bunch..Gaudy is MY THING right now..and this oughta fill the bill...


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is some FINE looking material there Jimbo! Keep us posted on what you make.


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

WOW, can't beat those red ones, and the blue, aw heck - the're all pretty.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That red sure looks cool!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> That red sure looks cool!


OK.OK, Trod... I can take a hint...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I think the stingy looking ones on the upper left will be very nice pens. And that last one on the top row is a stand out also. However, they are all great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Ya mean these two, Gray/Jack ???...You and me got the same taste..First two I grabbed for butcherin'.....:smile:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang !!! Purty near forgot ol' Trod...Here ya go, Buddy...but only if ya cough up a pretty Red Beamer Convertible for Marilyn to go with it....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Those were the one's Jim. Beautiful. Even Trod's choice.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Jim, I tired to get Marilyn to get a convertable but she didn't want one


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Man, Your DIL sure can pick em !
And you put a nice kit to those blanks Jim, what a team!


----------

